# Verzion SCH-i535 "Could Not normal Boot", "flash Read error" can't even hard reset



## vibbix (Jul 3, 2012)

At one point my S3 was rooted(ICS?), after Jellybean I didn't bother to re-root after forgetting to use OTA-survival. Since then a series of strange glitchs, most of which were fixed by Verizon updates(I am stock 4.1 no root, but the logo has a "Custom" badge on it). I haven't had a nandroid backup since my last root, several months back. Recently(past 2 days), my phone would randomly die without warning, requiring a full restart with taking out the battery. The most recent of which seemingly soft-bricked my phone(Odin recognizes it however). The error reads out(on the phone): ODIN: flash read failure
The error reads out:
Could not do normal boot
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME:SCH-i535
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD:No
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: None
QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT:ENABLE

------
BACKROUND:
The image is (ANDROID DROID)
Downloading...
Do Not turn off target!
-------------------
Is there any method of booting 'normally' from here, or just simply factory resetting it(Most of my stuff is located on my MicroSD card(32gb))?
I haven't used Odin in some months either, and is there anyway of simply resetting it? Under ADB, no device has shown up either. using a hard reset combination during boot doesn't do anything, as the memory just seems to _fail_. Could repartioning it fix this?


----------

